# Concrete Board



## southworth (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello All,
I stumbled across a thread somewhere where the builder used 1/4 concrete backer board to line his speaker cabinet. Has anyone tried this technique and would there be any sonic benefits to it? Don't know if the builder overlaid this backer board with any damping material though. Comments anyone?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I've heard of cabinents being made of concrete -- my understanding is that they're good at not vibrating. I'd assume the builder thought the backer board would do the same thing. I'm not sure if it'd work or not -- assuming I have the intent correct -- but maybe.

JCD


----------



## kano32 (Sep 14, 2006)

Besides being made of concrete, I've heard of people lining their cabinets with concrete. It's dense and heavy. The backer board would decrease the volume inside the cabinet and you still might need some foam or stuffing.


----------

